# No quepo en los pantalones



## Encolpius

No quepo en los pantalones.

_Ich passe in meine Hosen nicht mehr hinein. _

Ist meine Übersetzung richtig? Danke.


----------



## Hexlein

Sí, Encolpius, la frase está correcta, aunque en la versión española falta el "ya" que pusiste en la alemana. 

También puedes decir: "Mir passen meine Hosen nicht (mehr)."

Viele Grüße,
Hexlein.


----------



## jartesm

Hexlein said:


> Sí, Encolpius, la frase está correcta, aunque en la versión española falta el "ya" que pusiste en la alemana.
> 
> También puedes decir: "Mir passen meine Hosen nicht (mehr)."
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Hexlein.


 
Hexlein: "la frase es correcta" (aquí no funciona "está").


----------



## Hexlein

Gracias, jartesm.


----------



## elroy

Si no me equivoco, "los pantalones" se refiere a solamente *un* par de pantalones, así que en alemán se debería decir "die Hos*e*", ¿a que sí?


----------



## Hexlein

Tienes razón, elroy, en alemán podríamos decir "die Hose", pero tampoco es falso decir "die Hosen" refiriéndonos a sólo un ejemplar. En esto somos flexibles. 

Buen domingo a todos,
Hexlein.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hexlein said:


> ...pero tampoco es falso decir "die Hosen" refiriéndonos a sólo un ejemplar. ...


Claro, incorrecto no es, pero sí diría que hoy en día es -y con mucho- muchísimo más normal usarlo en singular.
Por lo menos a mí y a mis oídos, "meine Hosen" nos suena o muy coloquial (casi a dialecto) o bastante anticuado; pero seguro que aquí también habrá diferencias regionales.

Sin embargo, Google parece confirmarlo: "meine hose ist" da unas 11.300 entradas, mientras que "meine hosen sind" llega a solamente 1.140.

No obstante, y como siempre en los dichos, p.ej.en este también se conserva el uso antiguo, y se usa (exclusivamente) el plural:
_Wer hat bei euch zu Hause die Hose*n* an?_ (quién manda en casa?)


Buen domingo y buena semana.


----------

